# rooftop service gfi



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Are they readily accesible without opening the unit?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

> *210.63 Heating, Air-Conditioning, and Refrigeration
> Equipment Outlet.* A 125-volt, single-phase, 15- or 20-
> ampere-rated receptacle outlet *shall be installed at an accessible
> location *for the servicing of heating, air-conditioning,
> ...





> *Accessible (as applied to equipment).* Admitting close
> approach; not guarded by locked doors, elevation, or other
> effective means.


Looks like an AHJs call.


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

Could be, I don't know your local requirements. CEC 2012 require service GFCI outlet for rooftop service with main power off. Need to be outside within 7.5m (25 feet) and min 75cm of the roof level (about 2,5 feet) for snow, water etc. Rule 26-704. There was already something about on this forum.
When you go with weatherproof outlet on the Unit you are always good. Anyway is it safe if someone is power washing rooftop with electrical panel open to get access to the outlet? You don't loose anything asking your AHJ.

added: Here you go NEC have it the same.


----------

